# Introducing: Jake!



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

OOOH Silver (Blue?). Where did he come from?


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

He's a silver mini from Alegria. He's a Somer (Alegria's Some Beach) x Aaron (Aery's Arrogance) puppy.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

What a cute little guy! Enjoy!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yay! Silver mini! I guessed right! Congrats on the puppy!


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Locket said:


> What a cute little guy! Enjoy!


Thanks- I plan on it! He's got an amazing personality- I'm absolutely thrilled.



Fluffyspoos said:


> Yay! Silver mini! I guessed right! Congrats on the puppy!


:lol: good guess! And thank you!


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

What a sweet face! I love that silver color.


----------



## fcmorel77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Adorable! Congrats


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Somer is so beautiful. Laurel let me take her up to the Meet the Breed session our club had at the Denver show. Somer sat with this older woman in a wheel chair and she could not have been more patient. She was a great ambassador for the breed.

You are very lucky to get one of her puppies!


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats he is precious!! I love the pic of you holding him like a baby <3


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Somer is so beautiful. Laurel let me take her up to the Meet the Breed session our club had at the Denver show. Somer sat with this older woman in a wheel chair and she could not have been more patient. She was a great ambassador for the breed.
> 
> You are very lucky to get one of her puppies!


In her spare time, Somer is supposedly a therapy dog (I'm planning to get Jake certified as a therapy dog when he is older- he is definitely showing the potential to have the personality for it). 

And I agree- I am extremely lucky to have been given a puppy out of this litter- I believe all three of the other dogs are going to be show dogs (I know the two other boys, one cream and one silver are in show homes, and I think the little girl is staying with Brenda). I really lucked out with him!


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

My little one's a Piranha in the morning, too! :afraid: Hope you enjoy your little guy!


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

zoey11 said:


> My little one's a Piranha in the morning, too! :afraid: Hope you enjoy your little guy!


I was worried about him at first- the first day and a half or so after I got him home he was just so...calm. I mean, I wanted a calm dog, but he had none of that puppy excitability that I expected. 

After a day and a half, he felt more settled in though, and now- he has crazy puppy zoomies all over the yard when we are outside playing. And is a piranha anytime he wakes up from a nap. He still has his calm times too (which I like!), but he has more typical puppy energy too. 

He already loves to play fetch, and he is already learning how to sit!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

murieics said:


> He's a silver mini from Alegria. He's a Somer (Alegria's Some Beach) x Aaron (Aery's Arrogance) puppy.


Hello Jake! This is Nickel, your half brother. I'm a Aery's Arrogance x Aery's My Immortal baby. I am an 8-month-old silver boy who is living with my mama, papa and grandpa in San Francisco. My mama said you look exactly like I was when I first came home. I heard that you have been good. Mama said I am a good boy too  I have finished high school already and mama said she would see if I want to become a READ dog or not. I don't know what that means. I guess I just have to go to more classes and show everyone how well I do.

Woof!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

What a handsome baby, congratulations!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Lucky duck. Blue Poodle on here has an Allegria blue femal standard. They are stunning. I keep a picture of Shamus on my Fridge...he's that pale pale silver mini. Love yours. I can see the good breeding already.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

He is so handsome! congrats on your new family member!


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the congratulations- I couldn't be happier! I will have to post some more pictures of him soon where you can actually see all of him!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Precious face!! Congratulations on getting the little fellow.
_


----------



## 2 Poods (Oct 20, 2010)

Awww! He's so cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh wow, beautiful puppy! Keep posting photos, its going to be so cool to watch him grow and change! Quite the face on that guy!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Aww...love the sleeping baby picture.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

He's so adorable!


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Thanks y'all! I absolutely adore him. It's crazy how quickly they become such an important part of your lives. I'll try to upload a few more pictures from my phone- I need to take some more, and try to take some more with my camera and get them all uploaded too!


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Here's a picture of him in my friend's yard. I uploaded another one of him with a stick, but when it's full sized it is super blurry so I am not going to post it here. I will try to get some more pictures up later on this week! Sorry it's so far away (camera phone doesn't have zoom on it...)


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Here are two more from earlier today while we were playing outside!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> Lucky duck. Blue Poodle on here has an Allegria blue femal standard. They are stunning. I keep a picture of Shamus on my Fridge...he's that pale pale silver mini. Love yours. I can see the good breeding already.


Shamus is a beautiful boy isn't he! He actually is a silver-beige. I look at him all the time too!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

As a silver mini mom myself, my heart bursts with happiness for you and your new little boy! Jake is outrageously good looking, I just love his beautiful face and wonderfully proportioned body. Good for you!!! And good for me, 'cuz I get to see his pictures!!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh boy he is a good looking pup, and it sounds like he has a great personality to match! Give him a squeeze for me! Too cute!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ohhh he's beautiful!!


----------

